

Haskell typeclasses: Classes, Jim, but not as we know them - johnbender
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/MDCC-TechTalk-Classes-Jim-but-not-as-we-know-them

======
johnbender
SPJ is not only an amazing teacher and speaker but in his role as a Haskell
community elder (leader?) he sets a really shining example in how he addresses
people new to both haskell and functional programming.

For someone who has accomplished so much and is clearly so smart he appears to
be very humble.

------
gtani
Don't have an hour to watch this, but I always watch SPJ (and Rich Hickey's)
talks. I'm guessing "hot topics" for ghc 7.4-ish are some permutation of

\- (polymorphic kinds)[[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/dimitris/fc-kind-...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/dimitris/fc-kind-poly.pdf)]

\- (superclass
instances)[[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/lexwc/if_you_want_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/lexwc/if_you_want_superclass_instances_for_ghc_74/)
] and

\- (Pedro's generics)[[http://www.mail-archive.com/haskell-
cafe@haskell.org/msg9448...](http://www.mail-archive.com/haskell-
cafe@haskell.org/msg94482.html)]

(hazy recollection of lots other things that might make 7.4 but can't seem to
google.. anybody?)

------
ique
Why is there so much content on Haskell coming out of Microsoft Research? I've
seen multiple Haskell papers out of them and I think they're the initial
developers on cloud haskell as well?

Does MS have any technology related to Haskell at all? Or is it just research
for the sake of it?

~~~
tomh-
Microsoft is the employer of two of the developers for the GHC compiler.
Microsoft certainly has technologies related to Haskell such as F#. Also, a
lot of the ideas for the new features of C# are based on the research and
experience they've gained with Haskell. Linq, Lambda's, Task Parallel
Framework etc.

~~~
riffraff
also in the other direction! Simon Peyton-Jones and Phil Wadler wrote a paper
where they basically backported (and improved on) some LINQ features in
haskell's list comprehensions: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/list-comp/)

------
xinuc
Anyone has a list of Simon Peyton Jones' talks? I find his talks are really
helpful.

~~~
ufo
His homepage has some stuff

<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/simonpj/>

------
gtani
this also good, by Dr. Ralf Lämmel

[http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/C9-Lectures-Dr-
Ral...](http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/C9-Lectures-Dr-Ralf-Lmmel-
Advanced-Functional-Programming-Type-Classes/)

